# 2012 800



## 05kodiak589s (Jun 28, 2012)

So this is my first post here, fresh from HL. I have a busted 05 kodi with almost everything imagineable but its busted so no need to talk about. I just bought a 400 popo for my wife which we r both riding right now and im teacher how to ride. Its stock except for the 27" laws s/w. This thing pulls great but as soon as i pay hers off im buying a 800. What can i run stock on it or what is something i can put on her 400 until i lift mine that will do good for both bikes? All ive ever had is 589s decent mudlites crap and outlaws i think r awesome. Ne help would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of questions lol lets see

On that 400 I wouldn't venture much past those 27 laws. 

On an 800 you should be able to run whatever you want, might need a little clutching if you go with 29's or bigger but.... She should handle them power wise.


----------

